# Who would you choose? (pics)



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

1st choice : Pizzazz born 5/7/09 $375 twin kept as herd sire










Pizzazz's Dam









Pizzazz's Sire









Buck choice #2 $100









Buck choice #2's Dam Owner new like me/computer died/she says that dam has a great udder and teats









Buck choice #3 Same farm as Pizzazz/2 yrs old/$100









Buck choice #3' dam 11th freshening


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If we continue this discussion please nobody note the herdnames of these goats. 

Very obviously is herd health, both Pizazza's dam but the aged doe in the last photo are clinically positive for CAE. In fact such classic examples that I hope everyone new on the forum can seem them, since you don't see alot of this anymore. Most CAE seems to manifest itself in the form of hard udders now adays. Do you have permission of the owner to post these photos publically? We don't mind in OT since they aren't out there for the world to see, which you can't see either until you have 100 posts.

On the merits of the goats themselves...if she is really an 11th freshener with this high and tight of rear, I would want a kid out of her. Buck choice #3 dam. But I would have to know this breeder very very well with a CAE negative guarantee on the kid, which means caught at birth. And to be honest I wouldn't even want to deal with all that. If I could kid her out, then yes if the right bloodline I would keep a kid out of a doe like this, I have in the past with no problems. Please be very very careful, it's just a heartbreak waiting to happen. And I don't want to be a conversation stopper and it would be nice if others would give their opinons also. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree totally with Vicki on the CAE point. I also would go with buck #3.....that udder is awesome for her age. The buck himself doesn't seem to have the greatest breed character but then again I'm not a Nubian expert. He looks like he's in good shape for his age. Second choice would be number 2. The first one's photo just isn't flattering.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

It was the dam's udder that got my attention. I saw that picture before I saw a picture of the Buck. Their web site says that they practice CAE prevention and that they are CL free. No I did not get permission(sorry did not think about it) but that is why I did not say what herd they come from. I wish she had better pictures of Buck #2's dam - he is also the same age as my doelings.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

If the dates on the photos are right, why can't buck #1 stand up on his own? Holding the belly up and splaying out the front legs just reminds me of the quads I had how I had to hold them to begin nursing when they were born. He might just be stubborn, but the photo makes me wonder. I'd want to see him standing on those feet. His dam and sire look to have nice long rumps, and the sire looks quite good, but I might be asking some questions about his back feet, too. 

#2 is tough to see. I'd really want to see more photos, including the dam's udder rather than taking someone's word, no matter who it is. I would also want to see those noses. A buckling's might be flatish and pop out as he matures, but what about his parents? Can't quite tell about his dam's breed character from that photo.

Buck #3, I agree--dam's udder is very high for an 11th freshener! Side attachments don't look great, but if it's still that high, who cares?! You can probably bring that in with another buck in your breeding plan. The fore looks very nice, too. But when someone is selling a 2 y/o buck, I would want to know why. This is the age his first daughters are probably freshening. Are they not freshening with nice udders, or is there some other reason he is being sold? Is the sire to buck #1 also the sire to buck #3? Is it me, or does he look on the small side for a 2 y/o buck?

I'm nitpicking and being overly critical, just so you know.  Above all, though, is that CAE question. Considering the economy, folks needing to move animals, and the number of bucks out there, I certainly wouldn't limit yourself to these choices. Also, do you need someone this year? Or can you breed to someone else's buck for a fee less than what it would cost you to buy and keep a buck for a year? If so, I might want to see if dam #3 could be bred to buck #1 and get a buck out of that breeding... Then you could perhaps make arrangements to pick up the kid at birth and bottle feed him so you know he's for certain raised on CAE prevention... just a thought.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless you physically see him come out of his dam and snatch him...no way can you be certain he wouldn't have nursed. Like I said you would have to know this person very very well. One sip off that udder and the kids are ruined. Would she back out of the sale if the kids are born without her there? Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have much experience, so my opinion is only worth so much, but I would probably take the first buck if I had to pick one. I like that look of her other than her knees and pasterns, well and her ears. I just like nice long ears. She looks to have good depth of body, long neck, long fairly level rump, and a nice brisket, but we can't see her udder. She looks downhill, but could be a combination of how she is standing and being down on her pasterns, also the buck she was bred to is nicely uphill. 

Are medials affected by age? The aged doe sure does seem to have awesome attachment for her age, but wide set teats and looks to have a very weak medial (like I asked, I don't really know if that could be due to age?). But wide set teats (and/or teats that point outward or small teats lol) are kind of a pet peeve of mine.

The CAE would probably be enough to scare me off honestly. Unless I had a pen I could keep him in separate from other animals for a couple of years and test him. 

I just can't see much at all about the 2nd buck, would need better pics. He does look just like one of my bucklings I had born this year 

I would probably keep looking because of the CAE issue, unless I had my heart set on those genetics.

Any info on how these does milk?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Now the CAE issue has me concerned and their email box is full so the messages keep coming back. I do have one buck in Tallahassee that I can use but his dam was CAE positive too - which is why I have been looking. The dates on the pictures are all wrong - it is not 2011 yet. 

All of the different concerns about #1 has me move on - Including the short ears - I too like long ears otherwise I would have not started with Nubians! I must say that the spots on #2's dams intrigue me and they are only 2 hrs away so I could go look - but they are two hours away!

I am really learning a lot from this discussion. I wish that Texas or Michigan were closer to Tallahassee!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Cathy, what herds do you admire? Call and chat w/them. They just might have an '09 buckling you'd love that they'd be willing to sell to the right person, and sending by air isn't as expensive as you might think--provided any are still small enough for the large crate.  Have you checked the ADGA directory, too? You might be surprised to find someone relatively close that could have something you love. A little phone work, a little leg work...


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually 2 hours is about as close as it gets from Tallahassee. But I have a new twist in this quest. I have a friend in Cinncinati that is retireing one of my race horses. So I may be traveling up there with horse trailer. This opens up anywhere along I 75 from Georgia to Kentucky to pick up a buck. I also would beable to deliver my doelings if I could find some new homes for them.

Does that open any possiblities that anyone can think of? I will check the ADGA Directory too - Thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Tallahassee

IMO......since you appear to need something now, I would just borrow the buck (CAE dam) to freshen my doe's by this time, rather that to invest in one of these in the pics. Your chances of transmitting CAE sexually to your doe's would be the same with all these boys IMO.....which is low %, if any % at all. Send him back home ASAP. That said......if you have negative doe's yourself, then I would keep my girls at home rather than to send them to a known positive farm to hang around until bred.

I guess that if I raised Nubians, and I lived in Tallahassee, and I was gonna have to drive 2 hours to get/find a respectable buck. I think I would head towards southeast Mississippi.....even if I had to wait until next spring to get him. 

There is a show coming up soon down your way. If by chance you might get the chance to go, then you should....you might run into just what you're looking for, or someone who knows better. 

I know...it's tough ain't it. Sometimes you just have to do the best that you can do, with what you have to do with, until you get the chance to improve on things. 

Don't give up, there are good quality, healthy animals out there. 

Whim
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



Greater Gulf States Fair, Mobile, AL

Oct. 31, 2009 

Show starts at 9 am. 

You may contact me for more info and entry forms.

Rett


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

My choice? Would be to pass them all up. Herd health is a big thing for me. As other posters have said. With that said, I myself can't stand a rump on any of them, number 3 has me writting in red ink CULL on my screen. LOL. I would grant the dam if that is really an 11th lac. udder. Still not enough to chose the buck. He is two years old what do two seasons of his progeny look like? I might be swayed if his faults stay in him and not onto his offspring.

I still would pass on them, find another buck. Unless any of these three bring you closer to your overall herd goals, which is what matters. My goal is an extra wide, deep, milky Nubian... (if you haven't clued in yet LEVEL, FLAT, WIDE, LONG rumps. )


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

With 8 doelings I have someone screaming for a buck everyday right now. I have had 2 neighbors come by to see if something is wrong! My daughter asked if bark collars would work! I know that I am late at this - I have just had to many irons in the fire and still healing from being trampled by a horse in Aug. Maybe using the local buck would at least get them bred. He is a pretty thing. I need to go look at him. 

You are right - I need to add the width to my herd.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

If you're going to to Cincinatti, I'd call up Holly Buroker and see if she still has that Kiss/Easy buck for sale and see if you could come look at him. She would probably also know of other folks in the area that might have something for sale, too.

http://www.hoanbu.com/ForSale.html

As a side note, I find her to be a really interesting case, having started with just one Nubian doe and achieved what she has through the use of AI and patience.  I'm sure there are plenty other people that might have something you'd like (put a post out on Nubian Talk about looking for a buck and where you're traveling, and anyone with anything for sale along that route will probably respond!) but just hearing where you're going made me think of her.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Personally I would use any breed buck and get my does bred and look for purchasing a good buckling next spring I wouldn't buy any of those above.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have not contacted Holly yet but what do you think of her Kiss/Easy buck? Both the sire and dam have very flat backs. 

I am having a buck pen built but have not wanted to put Bob all by himself.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I would like to be able to see his dam's page, but the link isn't there so don't know if she has one. From her photo she is beautiful--tall, long, stunning. I like the sire and his dam's teat placement has to be about the most perfect I've seen. The planned pedigree on this buck shows 14.78 % inbreeding on this buckling so he should be consistant. With these bloodlines, too, you shouldn't have any trouble selling kids. I'm very new at all this, so would want others' input, but if I were still doing Nubians, and was looking for a buck, and headed that way, he'd certainly be a contender.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

wanted to add, though, that a lot depends on what you already have and where you want your herd to go. Thinking through it a bit more, if it were me, I'd PM Vicki and Tim and get their input. Don't take the word of a girl that's only been at this for a year and has already switched breeds!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Much better pick IMO. I would be looking at a updated picture of the buck kid to see how he looks now, (I still hate judging kids that young.) I lreally like his dam, a very stylish doe.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

The 3rd buck has tested neg for cl and cae 3 times in the last 2 yrs. 

Kiss is a beautiful doe and the buckling has LONG ears that are placed really nice. I am going to email her and ask for more pictures of the doe with the permission to post them here. He would definitely upgrade my herd at a price.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

With a known herd, PM, don't post for opinions. The other thing I will say is Negotiate. And remember, the options are really endless. Like Sondra said, you can always breed to anything this year and spend the year shopping.

Here's another nice herd that looks like they still have some 09 bucklings available and they ship:
http://jacobspride.com/For_Sale.htm


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, so here is my newbie input...in form of question-how are y'all seeing CAE in these photos? Is it the knees being swollen? They do look swollen to me...Or is there something about dam #3's udder?
thanks.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It's the knees.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

stoneyheightsfarm said:


> With a known herd, PM, don't post for opinions. The other thing I will say is Negotiate. And remember, the options are really endless. Like Sondra said, you can always breed to anything this year and spend the year shopping.
> 
> Here's another nice herd that looks like they still have some 09 bucklings available and they ship:
> http://jacobspride.com/For_Sale.htm


My problem is what happens when you settle for a buck one season and he ONLY gives you doe kids. You end up keeping some and set your herd back. Been there, and done it already. Isn't fun to stay at one area of improvment. Just my thoughts. Not trying to argure it, again if this brings you closer to YOUR herd goals go for it. Its YOUR herd, do whats best for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I know your point Alex......but if you're in this business for any milk, then not freshening doe's at all is a definite set back. I would breed my nice alpine girls to a healthy brush buck, and sell all the kids for cheap meat before I would let them skip a lactation cycle.
Lots of suggestive evidence out there suggest that you run the risk of hampering a doe's long term milk production by allowing her to skip lactation cycles. 

Other than owning goats for pets only......how productive is a dry doe ?, she's not......and it's very likely that you will need to cull some first fresheners because of poor udders, and you can't even do that unless you freshen them first.......meaning that you could have another whole year of feed/care invested in a doe that will fall short of making the grade at your farm. 

Whim


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Cathy... I don't have anything for sale at this time. 
I am taking deposits on kids this season. I have full brother to one of Holly's bucks.. and birth brother to another. One being Kastdemur's Free and Easy.. so I can attest to the quality those bucks spit out. 
I'm in Southern MS.. just west of Mobile, AL. I know of a few Nubian breeders in your area who may have some nice bucks... great bloodlines like Saada and Goldwait.. (can't spell worth a darn now.. worn out) 
You are also welcome to to come to our show in Mobile at the end of the month.. and I don't know what day it is.. but there is a ADGA show in Dothan AL. which is rather clost to Tallehasse isn't it? 
If we can help you.. send me a PM. I don't have what you need right now.. but I may be able to help find someone who does.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The date on their camera isn't right (2011), so you don't know how old these pictures really are- that could be the black doe's udder when she was three!

If the buck #3 is CAE/CL neg, then you don't have an exposure problem,and could shop for something else later if he doesn't add what you need. In some parts of the country especially, width can be a problem because of management issues, not just breeding. If you take a kid from a top herd, in ANY breed, and raise it like crap, you get a narrow, weak looking goat- with good bone structure :lol. 

Dothan is very close to Tallahassee, showed there once while I was in MS. In 6-8 hours you can be in southern MS. Rett has wonderful bloodlines, as does Janet (2-G Farm) who uses bucks from Tim and has fantastic milkers (1 Top Ten so far).

A final word of advice is to get in on an appraisal next year if you can, so you know exactly what it is you need to improve. IMO it saves time and money.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Dothan is only about an hour+ away. The ADGA show is on Nov 2nd! I will go just for a learning session. Getting a buck locally(day trip) would be better than waiting until I can make it to ohio.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

To me,

Buck#1 .... is small for his age 
#1 Dam .... has enlarged swollen CAE knees


Buck#2 .... looks great to me,I like spots and splashes,price is right, ? on pedigree , ? on Dam's udder as I cant see it or pedigree
#2 Dam .... Am I missing it here as I dont see any CAE knee's ,where is the problem Vicki as I missed it :blush

Buck #3 .... Isn't he small size for 2 yr.old ? He looks good tho
#3Dam .... Has swollen CAE knees :/ 

Me personally,I would pass on all 3 bucks but if in a pinch,I would take #2... i think


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only included #2 as an afterthought, I stated in my post that the dam of #1 and #3 were clinical, thinking number 2 was from the same herd, and honestly I am such a 'hater' about spots I didn't even note #2 as a choice. Vicki


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, here is the newbie question about the swollen CAE looking knees - is swollen knees always or most likely always a sign on CAE? So, if I were to go look at some goats, and saw some with swollen knees, I could probably figure they have CAE, right? Also, how young can their knees start swelling like that or is that something that happens as they get older? 

I am still very new to dairy goats, and as you can tell have allot to learn!  
Thanks!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashlee... (speaking from experience on the swollen knees).. it's not 'always' CAE. It could be caused by something other than that.. usually an injury or founder.. IF.. they walk on thier knees. From a 'hummmm' point of view.. swollen knees are not normal.. and is caused by something. 'big' is a state of mind also.. like me.. I'm a 'big' boned woman :biggrin


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was also thinking - it could be from a injury or founder! But I guess the only real way to know, is to have them tested and if they come back + then you know it's probably from the CAE, but if it comes back - it's probably an injury or from founder.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The owner of these animals states that they use prevention rearing NOT that they are cae free.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's CAE, some of us know exactly what herd this is. Why my warning above. Yes it could be founder, or it could be mycoplasma. I just won't let new folks go down the path anymore with their rose colored glasses and all the lies these old used car salesmen do to them, without pointing out to them the truth. And we KNOW this is CAE. Then when they decide to go ahead and purchase anyway, at least we tried. Vicki


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

I wasn't really asking about these does with swollen knees in particular, I just was asking if swollen knees in any goats for no apparent reason always meant (or was a sign of) CAE? 

And, at what age does swollen knees from CAE start showing? 

See, I have learned something new here and it will help me know what to look for when looking at new additions for my herd - swollen knees for no apparent reason must mean something and I need to find out why!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For us does became clinical as yearlings, usually coinciding with kidding the first time. The youngest was an almost yearling buck who was shaved for a show. There was never any rhyme or reason for clinical disease either, one sister would be fine (albeit positive) the other would have swollen knees and hocks and pnemonia. A swollen knee is injury, two swollen knees is disease. Vicki


----------



## Mad Helper (Mar 20, 2009)

We have been feeding a 12% bagged grain mix called Stable Blend made by Nutrena along with Calf Manna. I had read a post on the Yahoo Nubian talk group that someone mentioned a 16% dairy cow feed, I assumed bagged. They mentioned they had used it then gone to a goat feed and came to the conclusion it was more designed for meat goats. They returned to the dairy feed and milk production went up. The calcium/phosphorus ratio was 2:1 as it should be. Sounded good but wanted a little more feed back from the vast resource department that resides here! Nothing like experience. We are learnin'!


----------



## Mad Helper (Mar 20, 2009)

ooops. I am so sorry. I hit the wrong message to reply too.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

lol! Steve, that's cute.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> For us does became clinical as yearlings, usually coinciding with kidding the first time. The youngest was an almost yearling buck who was shaved for a show. There was never any rhyme or reason for clinical disease either, one sister would be fine (albeit positive) the other would have swollen knees and hocks and pnemonia. A swollen knee is injury, two swollen knees is disease. Vicki


Thanks for explaining that to me a bit more!

There is lots for this newbie dairy goat raiser to learn!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Something someone reminded me of, was kids who did not get knee pads, their knees always stayed hairy. Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Like Vicki say's.... better to pass on a herd that has several goats with swollen knees.

Start with a good healthy disease free goat , dont ask for trouble when getting starting in goats. Be VERY picky !!

I would not buy a swollen knee goat.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, a foundered doe that 'walks' on her knees (especially for years) will have enlarged knees- both of them. I know, as I just put down one that was CAE negative. But that isn't a normal thing, and visitors could see that the doe was in pain walking, and that she stayed on her knees a lot. Her knees became swollen at the very end, about a month before she was put down, before that they looked large & very wrinkly, but not puffy.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Ted

Contact Sheila at http://www.sandrockacres.com/

She's not too far from you has very nice Nubian's, we do La Mancha's but noticed she did well at the show's.

Dave


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have learned a lot through this thread, PM's and emails - Thank you everyone! I decided to pass on all 3. Holly's buckling was already sold. The buck's for sale that were near to me just would not have improved my herd. My Ohio trip was put on hold.

I kept googling for Florida herds and sending emails and finally found one close that does not want to sell her buck but is willing to lend him to me! He scored an 84 as a yearling in rut. I asked her if I could post his picture and information here so I will update this later.

I definitely need to get a nice buckling this spring for next year


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with your thinking Cathy. Although your doe's do 99.9% of the work, the buck you choose will make all the difference in future herd improvements. Now is a great time to look for the right one to purchase next Spring. 
I had found a couple for sale up my way that I wasn't afraid of.....although very dairy, I just don't think they would give you much in the way of improvement in the body. 
Just beware that many of our deep southeast Nubi bloodlines come very milky, but with poor udder attachments.......they will leave you with a swinging water balloon for an udder in about 3 freshenings. Why I mention that......look for a buckling who's momma has good udder attachment too. Look for that broad upside down U in the high rear udder, and not the low narrow upside down V look.

Whim


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> the buck you choose will make all the difference in future herd improvements.


Speaking of which I got a copy of David Funk's paper on the effect of the buck on lactation of the doe he is breeding
(service sire effect) and it is too poor of a copy to scan and read very well. I will try to edit and retype the pertinent parts but basically he is showing with a small amt of goats followed thru 2 lactations that the sire's contribution to the genetics of the placenta plays out in the amt of placental lactogen which is appropriately named since it generates lactation. If I get this info cleaned up I will send to Sondra to post somewhere!
Little Bucky Boy is very important!
Lee


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Christi was happy for me to post whatever I would like to. This is "Laurel Oak Midnight Blue" as a yearling










His dam is "Laurel Oak Fancy Pants"









and his sire is "Narrow Chance Out of the Blue"









Notice the name!! Narrow Chance!

Christi is at the show in Mobile this weekend but said that she would get me an updated picture of Midnight next week.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I like him, Cathy!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty sharp!


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, he does look nice! And his parents look nice as well! Good choice!!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice! I have 3 does and a buck from Rett (Narrow Chance) and 1 doe born here this year that run to Lakeshore-Farms ACE Starbucks and/or Lakeshore-Farms Blue Light'n just like the sire of this buck Narrow Chance Out Of The Blue does. In fact, I have a daughter, granddaughter and great grandaughter of ACE. I think he's a good choice, so glad you found a nice buck to use.

Tamera


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Much better!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that is a great choice! I might be a tad prejudice.. 

Obie's, Crystal, is out of Blue Light'N.. a hugh buck I used heavily.
Michelle have some great information on this buck and his progency on her site I am sure she will be willing to share with you. 
I have also seen Fancy Pants up close and personal.. think she has beat me a few times in the ring.. and she is an awesome doe.

You go girl for finding such a well bred buck in your area. Please keep us posted on your kid crop.. I am sure you will be pleased.

BTW- your new buck looks to be a carbon copy of his grandsire.. Light'N
(markings and that hugh front end)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

He's NICE! Great job on finding such a nice boy to use! What great bloodlines and genetics to add to your up and coming herd. Here's hoping for some nice doe kids for you!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got off of the phone with WADDL and all of my tests came back negative - WOO HOO!!! I am so excited to be getting Midnight - these girls are driving me crazy MAAAAing to their Dad!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

you go girl.. or rather... you go buck!!

Please be sure to keep us posted on the kid outcome.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up Midnight today and will put him with my girls tomorrow!! He is beautiful! Cristi was so sweet - I feel like I have made a new friend. I admired one of her new doelings - she is a sibling of Holly's Easy/kiss buckling(already sold) that I was thinking of getting! - small world. It has been a loooong day - hurricane coming - have to get to bed. I will take pictures tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so glad things seem to be working out goat wise for you......and yep, see that water twister down in the gulf. Looks like they have it pointed coming right on up through AL too. Looks like I'll need to open up the back of the barn for a couple days to keep my girls dry.
Take care....let us know that you're OK after this thing blows by.

Whim


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

It won't be the winds but we are supposed to get over 6 inches of rain!!! Today is a prep day: all water troughes cleaned and filled, poles placed out to stop water flow(so that I do not lose my pasture - again) and everyone gets lots of hay and grain today-maybe none tomorrow - except for my goats because they get to be in the barn and pampered Luckily I had trenches filled in last week but not seeded yet.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We have had so much rain we almost drowned. Our septic system overflowed and toilets wouldn't flush. We have had to add to the field lines for more drainage.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not looking forward to this to say the least!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not fun, Tim. We had to add 50% more to our septic lines last spring and do some heavy duty grading to divert a lot of run-off that for some reason the previous owners of our place never thought was a problem running right over the septic field...boy that was expensive.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Came up to get camera to take some pictures - One doe, Snickers, already bred!


----------

